# Sticky  8th Annual Walleye Rig & Jig Day



## Jann's Netcraft

Our 8th Annual Walleye Rig & Jig Day is on February 8th from 8:30AM-5:00PM in our retail store. There will be great sale prices on Walleye products and the first 25 customers will receive free merchandise! Stop by and stock up for the upcoming walleye run!


----------

